# Schwinn Panther



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 16, 2022)

Panther project I picked up today , wrong and missing parts , I have a few of the correct parts and will be on the search for the rest , really like the old crusty ballooners.Tank paint is gone but the frame should clean up pretty good


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 16, 2022)

Yea that tank is toast better kick it down the road all the way to New York


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice starter      If you need any parts let me know 👍🏼


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok thanks , I have a couple shows this week if I don’t find everything I’ll check with ya


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2022)

Found the rims and fenders at ML and added repop typhoons  , I’m trying to decide if I want to paint tank or just leave as is .


----------

